# crypt identity



## standoyo (Aug 25, 2005)

hi got some crypts which got mixed up...hope you guys can help me identify...



















btw what is marmorated and bullated leaves?

thanks in advance...

stan


----------



## DonaldmBoyer (Aug 18, 2005)

Top one appears to be bronze wendtii. Not entirely certain about the bottom one...sorry!


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

The top one is probably a _wendtii_.

The bottom looks like _C. beckettii 'petchii'_.

http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...ls.php?id=46&category=genus&spec=Cryptocoryne
http://www.tropica.com/productcard.asp?id=108A


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

I think the bottom one is C. undulata. Here is my picture of C. undulata


----------



## standoyo (Aug 25, 2005)

wow i think i need to post better pix. sorry as i think i have c undulata red too. btw is there a red and green version?

as to marmorated and bullated... can anyone please clarify? i see this term a lot. bullated if i'm not mistaken[iinm] is dimple leaves like golf ball?

thanks in advance...


----------



## DaFishMan (Dec 4, 2005)

My C undulatas are among my fave plants. I hope my nice little plants grow into a stand THAT NICE.


----------



## standoyo (Aug 25, 2005)

positive thinking man...and stay on these forums...
my nuriis are melting feel so helpless.


----------

